# Marijuana Legal in Ontario Soon?



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 15, 2011)

http://www.canada.com/news/Ontario ...alization unconstitutional/4604943/story.html
Yep
Marijuana is less addictove then alcahol soo i guess its alright


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh you Canadians and your backwards logic...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> Oh you Canadians and your backwards logic...


 
What exactly is backwards?  Because if we don't know, no one can agree or disagree with you.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> What exactly is backwards?  Because if we don't know, no one can agree or disagree with you.


 


> Marijuana is less addictove then alcahol soo i guess its alright


The fact that because it is less addictive, it is okay.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2011)

Well it is less addictive and less harmful than alcohol.  It's less addictive than caffeine.  I don't use drugs or alcohol though.  However, I wouldn't put someone in jail for what they chose to put in their body.  I try to refrain from consuming things like MSG too, but I wouldn't make that decision for someone else.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> Well it is less addictive and less harmful than alcohol.  It's less addictive than caffeine.  I don't use drugs or alcohol though.  However, I wouldn't put someone in jail for what they chose to put in their body.  I try to refrain from consuming things like MSG too, but I wouldn't make that decision for someone else.


 
I guess you're right. It's allowing people to make their own choice instead of having the government make the choice for them. And it's not like [the law] would do much; people that really want it are already getting it somehow.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I guess you're right. It's allowing people to make their own choice instead of having the government make the choice for them. And it's not like [the law] would do much; people that really want it are already getting it somehow.


 
Yeah and the war on drugs costs billions of dollars. A lot of deaths from it too.


----------



## D1llon (Apr 15, 2011)

Neo Bacon Boy said:


> I guess you're right. It's allowing people to make their own choice instead of having the government make the choice for them. And it's not like [the law] would do much; people that really want it are already getting it somehow.


 Well shouldn't it be the majority that rules? If the majority of people disagree with the legalization of marijuana then it should be so. Personally I disagree with it's legalization but for the record I do believe that the government could have handled the war on drugs in a better way.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 15, 2011)

If I am honest. I'm kinda hoping england will follow the same pattern. Not because I, myself, smoke Mari. I've never touched the stuff. I have just seen that it's not that bad a drug. They bring it up to a Class B when it's not nearly as bad as the drugs in that catorgory. It's less harmfull long term then the legal drugs and it's proven to have quite a few good points.

I personally don't see your point Neo. Okay, Mari has some bad points, but Nicotine and Alchohol have ALOT more health problems and 'bad side effects'. And it's proven that they cause more deaths, people argue this is only because Alchohol and cigerettes are legal and 'easy to attain' but even in countries where things like Marijuana is legal it's STILL the same thing and they're really good places (Amsterdam for example).

I see alot more GOOD points if Marijuana is legalised than bad points.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, we Canadians.


----------



## Morkie (Apr 15, 2011)

Cigarettes are BY FAR more harmful to you than marijuana is. There have been no cases of cancer related to marijuana, and it's not even addicting. Only the habit is addicting, but I guess that applies to everything.


----------



## just amazing (May 13, 2011)

the majority does believe in Canada that weed should be legal and courts are saying that it's it violates people's rights to throw them in jail and rights are all about the fact that it doesn't matter what the majority wants try to think back in women's rights or black rights the majority didn't agree with it but it didn't matter because it was there right and btw legalization keeps weed away from kids money away from drug dealers and organized crime plus helps stimulates the economy and really almost all (unbiased) scientific reports today will say that weed in MODERATION will have little to no health effects and cannot be overdosed on in any amount


----------



## just amazing (Jun 9, 2011)

majority of Canadians do agree it should be legal and also that's not necessarily true think about civil rights at one time a majority thought black people should be slave or that hey didn't deserve the same rights as others  or that women shouldn't vote but ofcourse im not saying pot is a civil rights issue but you get my point


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 9, 2011)

Wait, you joined the forums to post in a thread, and then continue your post 34 days later?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 9, 2011)

.....
To much ****ing epic fail.
Was probably high


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 9, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
I live in Ontario now their's gonna be a bunch of hippies all over the place now D:< I'm not letting this happen.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 9, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> .....
> To much ****ing epic fail.
> Was probably high


 
^



So.. I live like 5 hours away from Ontario,Canada
... I also live in "Ontario county" NewYork DOESTHATCOUNT????


----------



## rafren (Jun 9, 2011)

Just amazing. epic bump


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 9, 2011)

so that would mean they would have to pass a law against high driving


----------



## Bogmire (Jun 9, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> so that would mean they would have to pass a law against high driving


----------



## Kyel (Jun 9, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> so that would mean they would have to pass a law against high driving


 
I honestly wouldn't care,

Walking high > Driving Sober


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not sure full legalization is the way to go for cannabis.
I'd much prefer it was decriminalized instead.
Most people try it, and it definitely doesn't deserve a criminal record, but having it fully legal seems a bit... much?


----------



## Kyel (Jun 9, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> I'm not sure full legalization is the way to go for cannabis.
> I'd much prefer it was decriminalized instead.
> Most people try it, and it definitely doesn't deserve a criminal record, but having it fully legal seems a bit... much?


 
Agreed,
no matter what tho.. I'm always gonna... jusssayin.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 9, 2011)

Kyel said:


> I honestly wouldn't care,
> 
> Walking high > Driving Sober


 
Dude walking high sucks haha


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2011)

That is a very good idea.
If not, explain why not.


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> The fact that because it is less addictive, it is okay.


Are you serious? Wow..

Anyways (Y) (Y)


----------



## Skipper82342 (Jun 9, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Are you serious? Wow..
> 
> Anyways (Y) (Y)


 
ya.......


----------



## Princess (Jun 9, 2011)

Skipper82342 said:


> ya.......


 
What?


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 9, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> What?


 
Excuse him, he had marijuana.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 9, 2011)

SockHead said:


> Dude walking high sucks haha


 
WHAT??
I think it's great :L Even though you're about ten times slower, you notice things no normal person ever would :L


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know if that's such a good idea.


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 9, 2011)

isn't marijuana an illegal drug in most parts of the world???


----------



## Caleb (Jun 9, 2011)

Without looking at everyone elses comments I'm just going to say a few things. Firstly why is it Illegal, Weed has so many helpful uses that could help out farmers.  Nobody has ever overdosed on weed and it doesn't impair your driving (While I wouldn't reccomend it).  We are spending so much money to try to stop the drug trade, when we could be spending it towards useful things like on schools and such.  I just dont get, some people are just ass backwards.  But thats just my opinion.  I could have writen an Essay on the subject, and I'm not even close to being a frequent user.  

Also, it's not like were slowing the drug trade even at the slightest.  I've had access to Weed since the 7th grade,  not that I did smoke at all in grade school.

@SockHead: It can be pretty difficult. Heh


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 10, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> WHAT??
> I think it's great :L Even though you're about ten times slower, you notice things no normal person ever would :L


 
...is that a giant elephant breathing fire up in the sky?


----------



## Caleb (Jun 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> ...is that a giant elephant breathing fire up in the sky?


 
It's not acid dude...


----------



## robokabuto (Jun 10, 2011)

Jrrj15 said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> I live in Ontario now their's gonna be a bunch of hippies all over the place now D:< I'm not letting this happen.



hippies. lol.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 10, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> ...is that a giant elephant breathing fire up in the sky?


 
Wrong Drug.


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think marjuiana should be legalized, to be honest I think it should be a drug just for cancer patients or people in the last stages of living.  If it gets legalized, look how much chaos we'll be in.
A:  It would cause more drug dealers for other cities / countries.
B:  More death rates from car accidents, fire, etc.
C:  How are they going to tax it?  (This is why it isn't legalized in US.)
D:  People are not immune to the smell of marijuana.  (Your first sniff of it is disgusting.)
E:  Eventually they'll need to make restrictions, we don't want druggies near kids or influencing people.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 10, 2011)

Nic said:


> I don't think marjuiana should be legalized, to be honest I think it should be a drug just for cancer patients or people in the last stages of living.  If it gets legalized, look how much chaos we'll be in.
> A:  It would cause more drug dealers for other cities / countries.
> B:  More death rates from car accidents, fire, etc.
> C:  How are they going to tax it?  (This is why it isn't legalized in US.)
> ...


 
Well, it's working just fine in California isn't it?
And taxing it wouldn't be too complicated, look at how they're doing it with tobacco and alcohol, and there will obviously be restrictions, it would obviously have to be kept in dispensaries and not next to the toy section in a supermarket.

Plus, think of the amount of money the government yould make from it!


----------



## Nic (Jun 10, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> Well, it's working just fine in California isn't it?
> And taxing it wouldn't be too complicated, look at how they're doing it with tobacco and alcohol, and there will obviously be restrictions, it would obviously have to be kept in dispensaries and not next to the toy section in a supermarket.
> 
> Plus, think of the amount of money the government yould make from it!


 
Where have you been?  Marijuana in California has never been legalized!  Yeah, there is MM (Medical Marijuana).  It's tolerated, but not legal.  Even in Amsterdam you can't even smoke it legally, you have to smoke it indoors (correct me) or in a coffee shop.  And taxing marijuana would be a hard time, they have to think logical.  The seeds, water, certain temperatures, etc.  You are however right about the dispensaries.  They'll most likely have them in dispensaries and kept away from children.  They will probably have them for 21+.  18 really doesn't seem a suitable age, because of the grandfather clause going around.  I know in a couple of years the state of Florida will be changing the age to get your permit.  You'll have to be 17, and older.  Sucks right?  But it is life, it is how the worlds spins.
The government will have a lot of fun with the marjiauna being legal.  Heck, maybe the US can pay off all there debt.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 10, 2011)

Nic said:


> Where have you been?  Marijuana in California has never been legalized!  Yeah, there is MM (Medical Marijuana).  It's tolerated, but not legal.  Even in Amsterdam you can't even smoke it legally, you have to smoke it indoors (correct me) or in a coffee shop.  And taxing marijuana would be a hard time, they have to think logical.  The seeds, water, certain temperatures, etc.  You are however right about the dispensaries.  They'll most likely have them in dispensaries and kept away from children.  They will probably have them for 21+.  18 really doesn't seem a suitable age, because of the grandfather clause going around.  I know in a couple of years the state of Florida will be changing the age to get your permit.  You'll have to be 17, and older.  Sucks right?  But it is life, it is how the worlds spins.
> The government will have a lot of fun with the marjiauna being legal.  Heck, maybe the US can pay off all there debt.



Yeah you have to do it in coffee shops or on your own private property.
And let's not forget there's no rush on this, the government have all the time in the world to work out all the kinks in getting it legal but keeping it restricted and as safe as they can as well.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 10, 2011)

Caleb said:


> @SockHead: It can be pretty difficult. Heh



Right!? It takes me so long just to get somewhere..


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think it should be legalized, it's really bad for your health in general and your social life.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 10, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> I don't think it should be legalized, it's really bad for your health in general and your social life.


 
Wow.
Thanks for the facts.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> I don't think it should be legalized, it's really bad for your health in general and your social life.


 
It has been proven that weed is healthier then smoking a pack of cigarettes.  Also, how is it bad for your social life?


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2011)

Good.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 11, 2011)

Nic said:


> It has been proven that weed is healthier then smoking a pack of cigarettes.  Also, how is it bad for your social life?


 I don't care that it's better or not then cigarettes, it still has it's own bad effects on you and intoxicating yourself with ''sh-it'' isn't the smartest thing to do. How I see it is while your hooked on it, you pay LOTS of money on something that won't bring you anything at all in your life. And you must know it, most drug addicts begin with weed and in the future want something harder. Your in a vicious circle and it will bring you no where. 

Anyway, I'm not here to give anyone a moral and I think you know what your doing. Just remember, do you really need to waste your ONLY life on something artificial? It will bring you no where, I'm telling you.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> I don't care that it's better or not then cigarettes, it still has it's own bad effects on you and intoxicating yourself with ''sh-it'' isn't the smartest thing to do. How I see it is *while your hooked on it*, you pay LOTS of money on something that won't bring you anything at all in your life. And you must know it, most drug addicts begin with weed and in the future want something harder. Your in a vicious circle and it will bring you no where.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not here to give anyone a moral and I think you know what your doing. Just remember, do you really need to waste your ONLY life on something artificial? It will bring you no where, I'm telling you.



I stopped taking you seriously after I read that.
Weed is about as addictive as diet coke.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 11, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> I stopped taking you seriously after I read that.
> Weed is about as addictive as diet coke.


Ok look, I know someone who was taking it during a long time (don't know how much time exactly.) and he was ready to sell is own
car just so he could have something to smoke. If your addicted in that way about it, don't come and tell me it's a little thing to care about. And do you wanna know what I think of people they say that they can control themselves and tell others that weed isn't addictive, well these people are only trying to find an excuse just they could smoke it. Even that, you can be physically or mentally addicted to it, you still have problems.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 11, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> Ok look, I know someone who was taking it during a long time (don't know how much time exactly.) and he was ready to sell is own
> car just so he could have something to smoke. If your addicted in that way about it, don't come and tell me it's a little thing to care about. And do you wanna know what I think of people they say that they can control themselves and tell others that weed isn't addictive, well these people are only trying to find an excuse just they could smoke it. Even that, you can be physically or mentally addicted to it, you still have problems.


 
It is _possible_ to get addicted. It's just very hard. And even then it's only mental addiction. (which is still bad, but it could be worse)


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 11, 2011)

Ciaran said:


> It is _possible_ to get addicted. It's just very hard. And even then it's only mental addiction. (which is still bad, but it could be worse)


 In conclusion, for me my opinion on it doesn't change. It's still a life wrecker and a waste of time.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't think it's a good idea, but hey good for them.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 11, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> Anyway, I'm not here to give anyone a moral and I think you know what your doing. Just remember, do you really need to waste your ONLY life on something *artificial*? It will bring you no where, I'm telling you.


 
Weed is a plant and as real as it can be.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> I don't care that it's better or not then cigarettes, it still has it's own bad effects on you and intoxicating yourself with ''sh-it'' isn't the smartest thing to do. How I see it is while your hooked on it, you pay LOTS of money on something that won't bring you anything at all in your life. And you must know it, most drug addicts begin with weed and in the future want something harder. Your in a vicious circle and it will bring you no where.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not here to give anyone a moral and I think you know what your doing. Just remember, do you really need to waste your ONLY life on something artificial? It will bring you no where, I'm telling you.


 
No, weed has never caused cancer.  (At least not recorded.).  It has very few effects, if you smoked a joint for about two years, every day, you would not have the effects anymore.  Weed isn't that expensive, especially if it gets legalized.  I don't understand how you think weed is bad for you in the first place.  One blunt is healthier (in logical terms) then smoking a pack of cigarettes.  Yeah, some people can OD on weed but that is very rare.  Only 5 people have overdosed on weed (or had a allergic reaction) in a ten year period.  That's very good, especially when tons of people do the plant.  To be honest, weed has a lot of history behind it.  Indian's would smoke it for releaving stress, and making accesories.  You really should learn more history on it and the effects before making a pointless point as yours.
Oh yeah, you really are giving a moral about not to smoke it.  ****, if somebody smokes it, they really should have the right.  It says that all men should be equal, and are free.  Doesn't it?  I'm sure it does!

Protip:  Weed is healthier, then a lot of things we consume in our lungs.  It also can bring you somewhere, it can bring you to be a healthier person.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 12, 2011)

Nic said:


> No, weed has never caused cancer.  (At least not recorded.).  It has very few effects, if you smoked a joint for about two years, every day, you would not have the effects anymore.  Weed isn't that expensive, especially if it gets legalized.  I don't understand how you think weed is bad for you in the first place.  One blunt is healthier (in logical terms) then smoking a pack of cigarettes.  Yeah, some people can OD on weed but that is very rare.  Only 5 people have overdosed on weed (or had a allergic reaction) in a ten year period.  That's very good, especially when tons of people do the plant.  To be honest, weed has a lot of history behind it.  Indian's would smoke it for releaving stress, and making accesories.  You really should learn more history on it and the effects before making a pointless point as yours.
> Oh yeah, you really are giving a moral about not to smoke it.  ****, if somebody smokes it, they really should have the right.  It says that all men should be equal, and are free.  Doesn't it?  I'm sure it does!
> 
> Protip:  Weed is healthier, then a lot of things we consume in our lungs.  It also can bring you somewhere, it can bring you to be a healthier person.


''Protip: Weed is healthier, then a lot of things we consume in our lungs. It also can bring you somewhere, it can bring you to be a healthier person.'' That's really funny, wanna know why ? One day I was on a website and it was talking about this subject. It was funny as hell to see what drug users can say just to prove they are right just so they can smoke. I saw so many responses that were just illogical. (example: Marijuana can cure cancer, Marijuana can make you genius and it goes on.) I saw so many stupid responses about it, poor people. Another fact: Every marijuana smoker I saw in my life went on higher drugs or quit school. The only thing in their head that pops out is smoking weed or other sh-its. Another interesting fact: People who take this are not able to recognize they have problems, the same thing as an alcoholic.

Anyway, my opinion on drug users will never change. I'm totally against these things. You do what ever you want with your body, it regards yourself.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope it isn't legal.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2011)

I am 18
First time I smoked was when I was 14,

It was love at first inhale.

Weed has never harmed me or my life in any negative way,shape,or form.
Those who have never had it should never, ever talk down or about it,
I am *NOT* promoting you to go out and try it, I am just encouraging readers to rephrase from any negative comments they have towards users or the plant itself;
especially if you have no clue what it does or how "harmful" it truly is [from my point of view, 0%].

I used to smoke all day every day, from dawn to dusk... just to see how my days went
I did this last year from mid November to mid January, and personally, I got more things accomplished then I ever thought I was capable of doing.
A lot of people are not understanding that all this plant does is basically make things easier, and gets you happy.

Is it wrong to be happy?

I still smoke everyday, but its now down to usually once - 3 times a day, depending on who I'm with or how my day is.



! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> ''Protip: Weed is healthier, then a lot of things we consume in our lungs. It also can bring you somewhere, it can bring you to be a healthier person.'' That's really funny, wanna know why ? One day I was on a website and it was talking about this subject. It was funny as hell to see what drug users can say just to prove they are right just so they can smoke. I saw so many responses that were just illogical. (example: Marijuana can cure cancer, Marijuana can make you genius and it goes on.) I saw so many stupid responses about it, poor people. Another fact: Every marijuana smoker I saw in my life went on higher drugs or *quit school.* The only thing in their head that pops out is smoking weed or other sh-its. Another interesting fact: People who take this are *not able to recognize they have problems*, the same thing as an alcoholic.



I did indeed quit school, but I'm not laying around all day, I am enrolled in my local GED summer/fall program.
And everyone has problems, weed to weedless... I don't necessarily think focusing on yours or anyone's problems does much good... I've gone though a **** lot from when I started smoking towards now and I do believe marijuana has saved my life,
there's only so much stress someone can take and like I said, problems are problems, some fix themselves and some need help fixing.. but I won't have you sit here and tell me the way is act is like an alcoholic, because I am strongly against alcohol.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> ''Protip: Weed is healthier, then a lot of things we consume in our lungs. It also can bring you somewhere, it can bring you to be a healthier person.'' That's really funny, wanna know why ? One day I was on a website and it was talking about this subject. It was funny as hell to see what drug users can say just to prove they are right just so they can smoke. I saw so many responses that were just illogical. (example: Marijuana can cure cancer, Marijuana can make you genius and it goes on.) I saw so many stupid responses about it, poor people. Another fact: Every marijuana smoker I saw in my life went on higher drugs or quit school. The only thing in their head that pops out is smoking weed or other sh-its. Another interesting fact: People who take this are not able to recognize they have problems, the same thing as an alcoholic.
> 
> Anyway, my opinion on drug users will never change. I'm totally against these things. You do what ever you want with your body, it regards yourself.


 
Give me a source of the forums you went to, or your post is pointless.  Also, if you are against drugs, why are you taking pills for your everday illness?  Pills are bad for you if you didn't know.  They all have side-effects, even your tyenols or your asprins.
Do some research when you have the next freetime or you are bored.


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2011)

Marijuana has been proven to be a miracle drug..
I think some of you people are getting confused with the laced **** people get on the street.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 12, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Marijuana has been proven to be a miracle drug..
> I think some of you people are getting confused with the laced **** people get on the street.


 
Silly nubs.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 12, 2011)

Nic said:


> Give me a source of the forums you went to, or your post is pointless.  Also, if you are against drugs, why are you taking pills for your everday illness?  Pills are bad for you if you didn't know.  They all have side-effects, even your tyenols or your asprins.
> Do some research when you have the next freetime or you are bored.


That's just the worst comparison you can bring up, sure pills are considered as ''drugs'' but I don't take them just for fun. I take them when i'm sick to not feel worse, either then that I don't take anything else, not like other people that take illicit drugs just to forget their problems for a couple of hours. For the forum one, I would need to re-search it (I came on the forum by google searching and was reading the comments on it, you still can believe i'm lying, it's your right) but you can always go on yahoo question, I saw many statements about these things. 

@kyel: How can you explain the fact that many teens gets in detox ? I read recently in a morning journal (La presse, just so you don't think I'm lying.) that many of these teens regret it and lost everything and their life got completely ruined. Now I came to a conclusion, their is people who recognizes they have problems and want help and the one who persists with completely absurd arguments about how weed did them good and your still one of them. (Go get help my friend, you need it.) Lastly, you want to know how I see people of your kind? People sitting in a sofa and smoking all their life, people who can't support life and totally are irresponsible. These things are not needed in life, some live miserably poor and still know how to fully live their life and be happy while here it's completely the contrary.
Oh well, it's your opinion and your right to think what is good and not and I must respect it. (PS: I'm not saying your bad people, just I do not like the decisions some takes.)


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> Lastly, you want to know how I see people of your kind? People sitting in a sofa and smoking all their life, people who can't support life and totally are irresponsible.


I laughed.

Can I just say most stoners I know, are on the honor roll? I'm not saying Marijuana caused it, however it's obviously not hurting their ability to be successful.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jun 12, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Can I just say most stoners I know, are on the honor roll? I'm not saying Marijuana caused it, however it's obviously not hurting their ability to be successful.


 
I trust you with what you are saying, but it's not everyone in the same case they are. Oh no.... I'm telling you.


----------



## Princess (Jun 12, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> I trust you with what you are saying, but it's not everyone in the same case they are. Oh no.... I'm telling you.


 
I think you're confusing yourself with other drugs.
Yes, many drugs are harmful and produce your typical "druggie", but that is hardly ever the case with Marijuana.
Heroin, cocaine, E, etc. sure


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> I trust you with what you are saying, but it's not everyone in the same case they are. Oh no.... I'm telling you.


 
Well yes, some people who smoke weed will drop out of school and do nothing all day.
But so will plenty of people who don't smoke. It really doesn't effect you in that way.


----------

